# Spontaneous Abortion? **Warning- pic of dead foal**



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, Fenix surprised us today. We found an aborted foal in the pasture today, Fenix is our only mare.

The breeder we got her from had put her right back to the stud after foaling, despite her body condition. When I was handling her she acted in heat and has regularly acted in heat since I've had her. Both we and her previous owner just figured she didn't take(and I was glad!) when he bred her back.

Well I guess she did take. Already spoke with the vet on the phone and she said it was probably just a mild infection and to just go about caring for Fenix like we have been. 

I am so surprised that she gained all that weight, that fast, while being pregnant!

Here's a pic of the little guy. I think it was neat to look at, but I know some may find it a little morbid hence the warning. The foal went to the vet for education opportunities.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I don't mean to be callous, but that is very interesting. Thanks for the pic.

How far along would this foal have been?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

It is very interesting! I don't mind at all. The vet pretty much said that these things happen and it could have been many things. She thought maybe it was a mild infection, but she said that normally the foal is brown in the case of an infection. I think this one was rather healthy looking, clear amniotic fluid, bright red placenta. The cord was pretty twisted(another thing that can cause a spont abort) but that could have happened outside of the uterus.

I just sent a message to the owner of her last foal to get the birth date of the last foal. So when I hear back I'll share. The breeder put her back to the stud either immediately or a month after.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm a biology lover, so it's not callous at all. 

It would have been a more pleasant surprise to find a live fully developed foal, but it was still neat to see this guy.

Her last foal was born 6-30-2011. And I think the breeder brought her back from the satellite pasture about a month after and I think the studs are on the main property. So, maybe roughly 5 months?


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I think that is so amazing looking. My goat just gave birth a few days ago and I think it is so mysterious how reproduction works! Sorry about your loss, but now Fenix can get better even faster


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think it's interesting too and glad you posted the pic. It's sad that something went wrong though and I'm sorry for your loss  It does look healthy besides the twists...


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it disturbing that I'm eating dinner while reading this thread?

:huh:

I think it's very interesting. He looks perfect. I wonder what happened? 

Since you gave him to the vet, I'm curious if they'll be able to find out what the cause was.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

The vet wasn't home, she had us drop it off in her outdoor freezer. I'll give her a call tomorrow and ask what she thinks.

I've been reading up about it and there is quite a bit that can happen. Five months seems to be a common time for them to abort because of something to do with the development/cord, trying to more indepth info on that.

Something could have gone developmentally wrong with him due to the lack of food for Fenix early in his development.

If I hear anything from the vet, I'll share it. 

If I can, I'll get pictures with the sac ruptured(I had an unexpected amount of requests). I sat on my hands and avoided doing it before, so the vet could see everything undisturbed.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

did fenix have any respiratory oillness in the past 5 or 6 months. I kind of remember her getting sick..or was that a diff horse? looks like a beautiful little foal in the making. .


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

No, she never had any respiratory illness since I've had her or known her.

She hasn't been sick, just malnourished. Which is why it kind of puzzles me because she is no where near as thin as she was when I first got my hands on her. I would have thought it would have been aborted when she was a body score 2.

I shared the pic with friends and a couple of them seem to think it was a twisting of the cord. They pointed out that all the blood vessels on the amniotic sac are pale white when they should contain blood.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, well it's sort of a sad but interesting result, isn't it? Probably not in her best interest to have a foal at the moment, but bittersweet anyway.

I am not surprised that she gained weight while in foal; I got my mare with her filly by her side and still put weight on her -- like 100 lbs -- and nursing takes more calories than pregnancy...but still sad to think of how hungry she must have been! So lucky you found her when you did.

I hope Fenix is doing well! Love to see pictures when you get a chance!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

We weren't home when the teenage BIL found the foal. FIL called and said they found a dead horse(I about had a *severe* heart attack listening to my husband on the phone talking about a dead horse) 

I called back to get more details and asked "Are you sure it's not a deer? goat? or neighbors cow?". Teenage brother-in-law said "No, it's a little horse still in the watery egg thing." (LOL)

Fenix is doing good. You couldn't tell anything went on, the only clue was the slight hint of blood on her tail. If she were any other color, you wouldn't have known. She's queen of the barn being the only mare ruling over a couple of geldings. It was definitely an unexpected surprise, which is a good thing, because I think if I was anticipating a foal I would be more upset. She's grazing and walking around with the boys like nothing happened. I'll keep a close eye on her, just in case. But the foal wasn't decayed or foul smelling and I'm glad it didn't expire and stay in the uterus. Everything was intact, so I don't think anything was retained. 

Vet said keep doing what we're doing.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, VERY interesting. big thanks for sharing. and BIL's description is kinda cute. please do post what the vet's outcome is, I'd be interested in knowing.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of the foal, but that was really interesting!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'd be curious to find out what the vet has to say too but logically, I would suspect it has a lot to do with her condition when she came to you.


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

malinda said:


> I don't mean to be callous, but that is very interesting. Thanks for the pic.
> 
> How far along would this foal have been?


I agree, thats cool that she donated it for education!


----------

